

Google Authenticator on a TI Chronos Watch - hangonhn
http://circuitcellar.com/featured/ti-chronos-one-time-passwords/

======
hangonhn
It's $58 to order the watch from TI. I've seen some deals go as low as $24 on
other websites. I wanted this because I had a minor moment of panic when my
iPhone started flaking out on me. This would be a small price for me to pay
for a peace of mind.

------
pokoleo
I'm really happy with the watch app market becoming a thing.

Similar implementation for the Pebble watch:

[http://abl.github.io/pTOTP/](http://abl.github.io/pTOTP/)

